# Verzauberungen & Edelsteine-Guide der HP (Jäger)



## Mahoni-chan (9. Januar 2010)

Es geht um folgenden Artikel:
http://www.buffed.de/wow/features/5933/Jae...erleben#1356145

Was dort erzählt wird ist mit Verlaub gesagt mal nicht sehr... hilfreich... für uns Supporter...

1) MM Jäger geht nicht auf ArP
ArP-MM ist nur eine Option den Jäger zu spielen und für 99% aller Spieler lohnt es nicht, weil sie keine Ahnung haben was sie damit überhaupt tun. ArP-MM erfordert eine grundlegend andere Spielweise in Add-Kämpfen und lohnt sich immer nur in gewissen Bereichen wenn mein ein ArP-Procc Trinket besitzt oder aber ans Hard-Cap kommt

2) Gems
MM Gelb -> Agi / Crit  alternativ   Agi / Hit aber nicht Crit/ MP5

3) Blaue Gems / Träne
Bei der Träne gilt für alle drei Skillungen: einmal Apltraumträne und beim zweiten mal rot sockeln und der Bonus wird ignoriert. Es gibt ganz ganz ganz wenige Scenarien, wo es sich wirklich lohnt einen blauen Sockel mitzunehmen um einen Sockelbonus zu erreichen.
Bei Rot / Gelb / Blau (3 Gems) lohnt es sich derzeit NIE, auch wenn es einige Hunter tun, rechentechnich ist dies ein Nachteil


So far.. kiko


----------



## abe15 (9. Januar 2010)

Kann Mahoni da mit absoluter Sicherheit zustimmen.

Der Guide ist absolut irreführend und inhaltlich einfach nur völlig falsch. Nicht nur, dass man mit den von buffed.de empfohlenen (im Falle von ArP sage ich mal viel zu leichtfertig empfohlenen) Steinchen massive Dps Einbrüche erleben wird... Ich kenne keinen Raidleiter, der einen so gesockelten Hunter in seinen Raid mitnehmen würde.

Da muss schnellstens überarbeitet werden und ich würde dem buffed Team empfehlen, sich dazu mit Mahoni in Verbindung zu setzen.

Grüße abe15


----------



## Mahoni-chan (9. Januar 2010)

Naja, da muss man sich ned mit mir in Verbindung setzen, einfach korrigieren und fertig.

Aber der Hunterguide im aktuellen Buffed MAg, da hab ich halt auch paar mal bisl den Kopf schütteln müssen :ß


----------



## abe15 (9. Januar 2010)

Finds schon irgendwie doof, dass die Autoren dann nichtmal ins eigene Forum schauen... Hab das buffed Mag noch nicht aber überlege mir morgen den Kiosk zu raiden.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (9. Januar 2010)

Naja irgendwie halb angepasst worden, aber immernoch viel zu wenig erläutert.

Finde halt, wenn man Guide schreibt sollte man diese auch ausführlich behandeln und nicht mit halb-richtig-falschen Informationen auf ~500 Zeichen quetschen :ß


----------



## Mahoni-chan (11. Januar 2010)

Bisl angepasst wurde ja, es ist aber halt immernoch zu wenig erklärt...

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt eure Texte zu bearbeiten und folgendes ist dabei herausgekommen:

===============================

Bei der Wahl der passenden Edelsteine gilt es stets, dass sich Sockel-Boni nur dann lohnen, wenn ihr bei der Einhaltung der entsprechenden Farben keine Attribute einbüßt. Außerdem solltet Ihr stets darauf achten, dass Ihr die Voraussetzungen für den Meta-Edelstein Eurer Kopfbedeckung erfüllt wird, welches in der Regel die Alptraumträne erledigt.

Bei den aufgeführten Edelsteinen gehen wir davon aus, dass Ihr bereits durch Rüstung und Waffen die maximale Trefferwertung Eures Charakters erreicht habt, um ungehindert den Schaden auf den Boss zu bringen.

*Tierherrschafts-Jäger* sind in erster Linie bemüht, die Angriffskraft weiter zu steigern. Hierzu nutzt Ihr, wenn immer es möglich ist, die roten Angriffskraft-Edelsteine. Für die Erfüllung der Meta-Bedingungen nutzt Ihr einfach die Alptraumträne, die für alle Farben zählt.

*Treffsicherheits-Jäger* setzen neben Angriffskraft vornehmlich auf kritische Trefferverwertung, da hierdurch der Schadensausstoß am stärksten beeinflusst wird. Hierzu empfiehlt es sich auf Beweglichkeits-Edelsteine zurückzugreifen. Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ist es lohnenswert für Treffsicherheits-Jäger auf Rüstungsdurchschlag zu setzen, da man hierdurch ebenfalls eine Schadenssteigerung erreichen kann, mehr dazu erfahrt ihr im Klassenblog der Jäger. Für die Erfüllung der Meta-Bedingungen nutzt Ihr einfach die Alptraumträne, die für alle Farben zählt.

*Überlebens-Jäger* setzen wie die Jäger zu Classic-Zeiten fast ausschließlich auf Beweglichkeit. Davon solltet Ihr auch nur dann abrücken, wenn sich ein Sockel-Bonus zu sehr lohnen würde. Für die Erfüllung der Meta-Bedingungen nutzt Ihr einfach die Alptraumträne, die für alle Farben zählt.



Die Gems in der Liste des MM sollte auf jeden Fall um Beweglichkeit ergänzt werden!

Die Meta-Boni werden beim Jäger IMMER durch die Alptraumträne erfüllt, bzw dessen äquivalente blaue Gegenstück. Diese kommt IMMER in einen blauen Sockel rein, dort, wo im Equip der Größte Sockelbonus zustande kommt.

Gelbe Gems werden in der Regel ignoriert, dazu gibt es folgende Grundregel.
Kommt ein Sockelboni nur dann zustande, wenn es R/G/B ist, dann wird hier die Alptraumträne sowie ein orangener Gem benutzt, andernfalls wird er ignoriert.
Kommt ein Sockelboni nur dann zustande, wenn es R/R/B ist, dann wird hier die Alptraumträne benutzt, andernfalls wird er ignoriert.
Kommt ein Sockelboni nur dann zustande, wenn es R/R/G ist, dann wird ein orangener Gem benutzt wenn der Sockelbonus > 4 Beweglichkeit / 8 Angriffskraft ist, andernfalls wird er ignoriert.
Kommt ein Sockelboni nur dann zustande, wenn es R/G/G ist, dann wird ein orangener Gem benutzt wenn der Sockelbonus > 8 Beweglichkeit / 16 Angriffskraft ist, andernfalls wird er ignoriert.
Kommt ein Sockelboni nur dann zustande, wenn es R/B/B ist, dann wird der Sockelbonus ignoriert.

Kommt ein Sockelboni nur dann Zustande, wenn es R/G ist, dann wird ein orangener Gem benutzt wenn der Sockelbonus > 4 Beweglichkeit / 8 Angriffskraft ist
Kommt ein Sockelboni nur dann Zustande, wenn es R/B ist, dann wird hier die Alptraumträne oder der Sockelbonus wird ignoriert
Kommt ein Sockelboni nur dann Zustande, wenn es G/G ist, dann wird ein orangener Gem benutzt wenn der Sockelbonus > 8 Beweglichkeit / 16 Angriffskraft ist, andernfalls wird er ignoriert.


Dementsprechend würde ich wirklich bitten die Liste nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu aktualisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als SV als gelben Gem die Alptraumträne anzugeben ist nämlich mal übelster Fail ^^


Ich danke im Vorfeld


----------



## Thornbearer (13. Januar 2010)

<-- Supports this Tread

Hat von den Buffies überhaupt schon mal jemand reagiert? Im DK-Teil ist schließlich genau so ein Blödsinn verzapft worden... und sicherlich in anderen Teilen auch.


----------



## Telkir (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kann und muss Euch zustimmen, dass man über verschiedene Empfehlungen diskutieren kann, aber eine 100-prozentige, auf jeden Charakter zugeschnittene Gem-Auswahl schlicht nicht möglich ist.

Das sieht man unter anderem, wenn man sich die entsprechenden Threads bei Elitist-Jerks und den klassenspezifischen Foren anschaut.

Soviel sei gesagt (was unter anderem auch schon in den Beiträgen steht), wir wollen Eure Meinungen und Empfehlungen hören. Dabei solltet Ihr aber auch bedenken, dass eine Alternative nicht gleich vollkommen falsch ist, sondern eben eine Alternative (und damit auch manchmal eine Anpassung der Skill-Rotation erfordert) darstellt und die Texte zu den Skillungen beachtet werden sollten. Im Falle der Jäger steht dort unter anderem bereits, dass man sich auf bestimmte Farben festlegt und den Rest auffüllt.

Feedback ist willkommen und wird auf jeden Fall berücksichtigt und in den "Guide" einfließen. Das Thema ist somit nicht tot, sondern wird weiter verfolgt. Nur wird es nie die Ausführlichkeit eines Elitist-Jerk-Threads/-Diskussion annehmen, da durch niemandem geholfen ist, der nicht bereit ist, in diesen Foren zu stöbern.

Danke für die Anmerkungen an *Mahoni-chan*!

p.s. Alle Attributs-Fokussierungen die Ihr in dieser Auswahl findet wird bereits von "Top-Gilden" (bitte nicht für dieses Wort flamen) gespielt und nicht grundlos favorisiert.


----------



## abe15 (14. Januar 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> p.s. Alle Attributs-Fokussierungen die Ihr in dieser Auswahl findet wird bereits von "Top-Gilden" (bitte nicht für dieses Wort flamen) gespielt und nicht grundlos favorisiert.



Ich musste meinen Kopf beim Lesen dieser Zeile hart anspannen, denn er wollte kurzzeitig mit enormer Geschwindigkeit auf den Schreibtisch knallen.
1) Du willst uns wirklich erzählen, die SV's der "Topgilden" sockeln in gelbe Steine (und zwar laut Guide in alle) eine Alptraumträne, obwohl man nur eine im gesamten Gear haben kann, und Ausdauer in blaue Sockel? 
2) Ihr könnt nicht einfach gucken, was andere machen und das hirnlos in einen sogenannten "Guide" kopieren. Natürlich sind die besten Hunter der Welt auf ArP gesockelt. Trotzdem ist das kein Grund, ArP auch hier im Buffed.de Guide zu empfehlen. Als MM sockelt man grundsätzlich Agi. ArP ist eine komplizierte Sache in die man sich hineinversetzen muss. Jeder Hunter, der einen solchen Guide nötig hat wird, und das ist Fakt, mit ArP nicht zurechtkommen. Alle, die sich gezielt auf ArP auslegen haben so viel Ahnung von ihrer Klasse, dass sie auf Sockelguides nicht mehr angewiesen sind.
Da man über ArP eine Menge wissen muss (der Stat an sich ist da noch der Anfang) wird jeder, der in diesem Guide liest und sich sagt "hey ich muss ArP sockeln" gnadenlos auf die Schnauze packen. Ich behaupte mal, wenn man nicht weiß, wie man mit ArP umgehen muss, macht man allenfalls halb so viel Schaden, wie man mit Agi machen könnte.

Mir ist auch außerhalb von WoW keine einzige Situation bekannt, in der es auch nur eine Überlegung wert ist, Anfänger mit Profiwissen zu konfrontieren. Was würde es einem Kartfahrer bringen, wenn man ihm erklärt, wie sich Radfedereinstellungen eines Formel 1 Autos auf die Bremsbalance auswirken. Nichts? Genau. Und so ist das auch mit Neujägern und ArP.


----------



## Thornbearer (14. Januar 2010)

Ich will mein Maul jetzt nicht zu weit aufreissen... aber...

Grade Mahoni und Abe15 sind mehr als bemüht, die Sache mit dem Arp vs. Agi aufzuklären, es gibt Stickies und Guides im Hunterforum, die Foren der Top-Gilden sind ÜBERFÜLLT mit derartigen Treads, namenhafte Spieler wie Munken und Strunzy reagieren mittlerweile mehr als genervt auf Arp Fragen, und da erscheint fröhlich auf einer der am meisten besuchten Informationsseiten eine Liste, die Neulingen erklärt sie sollen auf Arp sockeln...

Mir würde als Supporter vor Begeisterung die Nase aus dem Gesicht fallen.

Es stimmt, dass ein großteil der Hunter aus Top Gilden auf Arp sockelt, aber eben diese zeichnen sich durch außergewöhnlich umfangreiche Klassenkenntnisse aus. Kenntnisse, wie sie hier kaum jemand haben kann!
Das man hier nicht dem Umfang haben kann, wie es EJ bespielsweise hat, ist nur verständlich, dann sollte man aber auch keine Themen aufgreifen, eben eben genau das vorraussetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich mag buffed, sonst währe ich nicht hier, aber wenn man immer wieder den selben Käse liest (dieser Arp-Mist läuft seit Monaten schief) ist man irgendwann genervt. Denn alles ist bereits beantwortet und überdeutlich dargestellt und wenn in der Liste plötzlich etwas anderes steht als im Guide/Sticky ist die Verwirrung groß.


----------

